
Google Saves - fouadmatin
https://www.google.com/save/me
======
tombert
The problem I have with Google tech, especially after the new Nest stuff has
to come to light, is that there's no guarantee they'll support it for very
long. It's entirely possible that I'll incorporate this into my workflow, just
for Google to kill it off a year later.

~~~
dannyr
Should Google only work on things that it could guarantee to run for at least
a few years no matter how it is performing?

~~~
dogecoinbase
Google can do what they like -- but at this point, without such a guarantee,
their history shows that it would be unwise to take the time to integrate
their side projects into one's life or workflow.

~~~
dannyr
What do you say is the percentage of their products that disappeared versus
those that still exists?

It seems like there are a lot of Google products out there that are 5+ years
old.

~~~
OberstKrueger
Length of time isn't necessarily a good indicator. Google Reader ran for 7
years when they decided to shut it down.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Reader#Discontinuation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Reader#Discontinuation)

------
nikolay
How does this work? Why isn't Bookmarks integrated?! Half-baked product that
is!

Edit: Here's the Chrome Extension [0]!

[0]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
google/meo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
google/meoeeoaohbmgbocpdpnjklmfmjjagkkf?hl=en)

~~~
danso
Thank you for that. I clicked on the submitted link, I got a flash of a splash
page that just disappeared because I happened to inadverdently click after the
page load. And then a completely empty page that tells me that I have no
saves. And literally nothing else to tell me what Google product I've tripped
on...a link to the extension that said, "Hey, looks like you need some saves.
Install our Chrome extension!"

I'm guessing this is must be a soft launch.

------
partiallypro
I have a feeling this project will end up in the dust bin. I'd rather use
something like Pocket, or just my browser favorites/bookmarks. Then at least I
know they'll be there next year, and it's more convenient.

------
HappyTypist
This seems like some project manager's 20% project.

~~~
ank_the_elder
My thoughts precisely.

------
idreyn
Feels like they missed a prime opportunity for Keep integration here.

~~~
quanticle
I feel like this will either be integrated into Keep in a year's time, or Keep
will be integrated into Saves in a year's time.

------
asd
Yes, there's a chance that Google may can this after 2-3 years like they have
countless other products. However, I can see where Google may obtain great
value from this service for the foreseeable future for two reasons:

1) The tagging feature of the images you save. They are prominently displaying
an "Add Tags" button when you save an image. I see tons of free nourishment
being generated for their deep learning systems to digest.

2) It's just another way they will be able to gain more capital from you,
Mr/Ms Google user. Do you like saving pictures of that hot band all the kids
are talking about? Here's an advertisement for tickets to their upcoming
concert. Are you tagging photos of homes because a move may be in your future?
Here's an advertisement for mortgages. Etc.

------
zorpner
Yeah, this definitely isn't going anywhere. I do look forward to idlewords's
writing about it, though.

~~~
victorhooi
As in [http://idlewords.com/](http://idlewords.com/)? Why?

~~~
Flenser
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=idlewords](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=idlewords)

He runs this: [http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in)

------
gopher2
I tried typing "what is this" in the search box. Maybe someone will get my
message and reply back, for the next time I visit the page.

------
fidz
Anyone can get screenshot of this page? Got 404 for me. Seems like it is
prohibited in my region (Asia).

~~~
Grue3
Same here (Russia).

------
leemailll
Everything I learned from past years frustration with google products is that
their product survival time is getting shorter and shorter. From Greader's 8
year life span to Glass'SIDS, if we plot the product survival curve maybe we
can get a not so nice prediction here.

------
alphapapa
Oh, look, it's like Google Notebook, except worse. Give it 18 months and
they'll kill it and dump all my content into monolithic Docs documents with no
tags or other metadata, just like they did with Notebook.

And what's the point of this? Isn't this what Google Keep does? Keep, Save,
what's the difference? It's inevitable that they'll realize this and kill one
or the other soon. And Keep has more features than this already!

If Google wants me to use any new stuff, they'd better give me a guarantee
that they won't kill it for at least 3 years, with at least 1 year's advance
notice. Otherwise, why bother? I've been burned too many times. Bad, Google,
bad!

------
wogong
It seems that you can search for the full text of the webpages you saved,
which is the best part Google can do.

I am using pinboard at present and decide to give Google Save another try even
though there is no urge need for this.

------
keyle
del.icio.us 2.0?

I've already lost all my saves once.

~~~
netghost
Hey delicious is still around, not great, but around. In fact if you poke
around in their UI (I think it was going to export) you can get redirected to
one of the old UIs from before it got sold and web2.0y.

~~~
jccalhoun
they are going back to the old version. there seem to be some pains in the
reversion since some times i will go there and get the old look and then the
next time i go there it will give me the "new" look. (It might be caching or
something but it is inconsistent)

------
ghukill
Let the record show - this is how people will "bookmark". It's bringing in
marked up data from the page, effectively treating websites as little
interesting nuggets of data. We won't don't save links to aggregators, we save
links to articles, nuggets. The UI is clunky, but it'll get better. Hierarchy
is toast, and doesn't scale, welcome to your bag-of-visited-memories-websites-
past.

------
jasonbereklewis
Would be really cool if the amount of times a web page is saved was factored
into search results. Also would be interesting if you could make 'saves'
Public or Private. This could have been the 'social' backbone to Google rather
than G+.

------
free2rhyme214
I'm sticking with Pocket. Google Saves is the equivalent of Google Keep. (I
also use Evernote)

~~~
Yhippa
What if Google acquires Pocket?

~~~
free2rhyme214
What if Google acquired Groupon and Evernote?

------
wnevets
how about google save google wallet?

~~~
daveguy
Hah. Wouldn't it be nice if you could put _any_ arbitrary Google service in
there. Final twist would be the service that saves the services would be
deprecated. All of them would disappear at once! Although I think Google
trashing Google saves would be more negative publicity than usual.

~~~
alphapapa
Haha, I can see it now. "Do you miss some of Google's sunsetted services? Now
you can relive them with Google Google. Google Google allows you to use
previously offered Google services, just like they used to be!" (Fast-forward
18 months.) "All good things... Google is sunsetting Google Google, effective
3 months from today. All your data will be available in our new service,
Google Google Google. Thanks for using Google Google!"

------
favadi
404?

------
tomc1985
Oh, you mean Google Stop-Downloading-Our-Precious-Image-Search-Results?

------
realcul
so basically v2 of google notebook... I loved Google notebook..too bad they
discontinued that and now is back in a different form.. hope this lives on for
a little longer.

------
mooseburger
Why is it 404'ing?

------
verloop
Leads to 404 for me.

~~~
joshmn
Might be US-only; I was on a VPN, got 404, turned it off, got the site.

~~~
cmrx64
I'm in AU and it doesn't 404.

------
interskh
Is this google's attempt to take on pinterest?

~~~
CardenB
Nope, that's Google Collections:
[https://plus.google.com/collections/welcome](https://plus.google.com/collections/welcome)

------
peterbsmith
I just don't need ANOTHER place to save stuff.

------
adamrwexler
Any instructions on how to use this?

~~~
alex88
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
google/meo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
google/meoeeoaohbmgbocpdpnjklmfmjjagkkf/related?hl=en)

------
mh-
this looks useful, but I'll be hesitant to invest any time in making it part
of my life.

------
despinozist
Thank You.

